
Ellison's 'Dogzilla' gets America's Cup test - 40-50 Knots - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/07/23/MNAQ18T009.DTL
======
krschultz
They competitors boat is a feat of engineering as well:

<http://www.alinghi.com/en/>

The rules are basically unrestricted, build a 90'x90' boat, no matter the
budget, a very interesting engineering challenge and both teams went in
different directions.

